# Best med for blushing?



## Cold (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey.. Yesterday I made a whiny post. Today it hit me right in the face once again - my SA is controlled by my blushing. I ruled the world and was able to lead a conversation for about an hour, I somehow managed to fight off the blush acceptably. But then.. for no reason at ALL, my facial blushing became unbearable again. I couldn't stop it, there was no reason, and I was ashamed of looking ugly so I didn't talk the rest of the day.

Today I have made my decision - I need a medicine for this. I would be a lovely person if I didn't blush.. I just hope that surgery isn't the only option..  

I have heard that beta blockers are best? Can you get them easily? If not, what should I try? I need to get rid of this right now people.  It's my nervous system, not me anymore damnit!


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

im the same way. If i could stop blushing my SA would go away.


----------



## Dorian (Jul 8, 2010)

Propanolol works great for me for blushing, sweating, trembling, and racing heart.


----------



## Cold (Aug 29, 2010)

Bumping this thread - I'm going to book a time to a doctor for next week. Any more ideas for medication I could suggest to him? Like I said, blushing is the main concern but I am also depressed and will not oppose to those.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cold said:


> Bumping this thread - I'm going to book a time to a doctor for next week. Any more ideas for medication I could suggest to him? Like I said, blushing is the main concern but I am also depressed and will not oppose to those.


I have the same issue, Propranolol saved my life. Like zero side effects, not addictive, cheap as hell and doesn't make you feel "drugged" yet you just DON'T blush like no matter what you won't blush. PLEASE listen to me and ask for Propranolol aka Inderal, your life will change I promise you.


----------



## Cold (Aug 29, 2010)

Jcq126 said:


> I have the same issue, Propranolol saved my life. Like zero side effects, not addictive, cheap as hell and doesn't make you feel "drugged" yet you just DON'T blush like no matter what you won't blush. PLEASE listen to me and ask for Propranolol aka Inderal, your life will change I promise you.


Hey! I followed your advice and asked for Propanol. I was given it  Now, I have a few questions - how much do you take? I had my first pill this morning before a university lecture. It did help I suppose, but after a few hours I felt like I should take another one, I did feel like I had to fight it a little. My pills are 10mg each, and I was told you can take up to 30 if need be. But how much is okay for you? I'm generally fine unless I have to go eat with people / go out / spend time at uni, and I'm going out on thursday and I'm still a little sceptical as to whether or not this will prevent blushing in tough spots for me. :O

I'll see what tomorrow brings  Hope I don't need to take two, I felt a funny feeling in my chest after taking the first one.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Cold said:


> Hey! I followed your advice and asked for Propanol. I was given it  Now, I have a few questions - how much do you take? I had my first pill this morning before a university lecture. It did help I suppose, but after a few hours I felt like I should take another one, I did feel like I had to fight it a little. My pills are 10mg each, and I was told you can take up to 30 if need be. But how much is okay for you? I'm generally fine unless I have to go eat with people / go out / spend time at uni, and I'm going out on thursday and I'm still a little sceptical as to whether or not this will prevent blushing in tough spots for me. :O
> 
> I'll see what tomorrow brings  Hope I don't need to take two, I felt a funny feeling in my chest after taking the first one.


You should consult your doctor. Propanolol drops your blood pressure and all that. It'll make you feel tired.

I think 20MG or so is a good place to start.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

i have a problem with hand tremors..inderal will cure that as well??i dont like that inderal makes you tired though, im tired enough as is..lol...no such thing as a drug that doesnt have side effects..


----------



## Cold (Aug 29, 2010)

belfort said:


> i have a problem with hand tremors..inderal will cure that as well??i dont like that inderal makes you tired though, im tired enough as is..lol...no such thing as a drug that doesnt have side effects..


I have to admit I felt veeery tired. But also relaxed.  Trembling was the least of my worries definitely. It's not too bad, you should see how it affects you


----------



## Beanie73 (Sep 22, 2010)

ahhhh inderal. GREAT stuff. Gained weight though :blank Weaning off it, there has to be an alternative of some sort.


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

try piracetam!


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

Also, propranolol can be dangerous if you have asthma, it can cause constrictions in the airways for asthmatics. Just thought of this when you wrote about that funny feeling in the chest. But your doc's probably responsible enough to have already checked if you have asthma or not i assume.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Pat78 said:


> Also, propranolol can be dangerous if you have asthma, it can cause constrictions in the airways for asthmatics. Just thought of this when you wrote about that funny feeling in the chest. But your doc's probably responsible enough to have already checked if you have asthma or not i assume.


Interesting. I have never heard this. This is good to know as I have asthma and have been on a beta blocker (Atenolol) before.


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

xboxfreak said:


> Interesting. I have never heard this. This is good to know as I have asthma and have been on a beta blocker (Atenolol) before.


Yeah i have asthma too and have tried to take propranolol many years ago, and i clearly noticed how my breathing got heavier. Not a very wise thing to do i know, but at least i know now  However i have also tried bisoprolol, which is a selective beta-blocker and that one seems better regarding the asthma. From what i read on wikipedia atenolol is selective so it can possibly be suitable for asthmatics also, but of course always check these things with your doc.


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

blushings kayute


----------



## ColoradoChick (Nov 16, 2010)

*Propoponal*

I have to say, Propoponal does nothing for me. An 'blushing' situation is that- and I just can't seem to do anything about it.


----------

